# Attic access ladder



## havasu (Jan 22, 2016)

In my garage is a drywalled ceiling with lots of attic space above. In fact, there was already a 100 sq ft of plywood set up for storage space. I was going to install a cheaper wooden ladder, but chose to install an aluminum ladder, which has a capacity of 375 pounds. I now have a way to access the storage loft quick and safer.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 22, 2016)

Looks good.


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 22, 2016)

How difficult was this to do? What was the cost of those stairs and where did you purchase them?


----------



## havasu (Jan 22, 2016)

I got this ladder assembly from Lowe's. Home Depot only had the wooden ladders that splay easily and feel extremely rickety. I got the 22" wide version and it cost me $179. They also have a 25" wide ladder available and that was only $174. It depends on your joists above you. My install was a bit more difficult because the previous owner failed to properly install joists and I needed to support everything with fresh 2"x8" boards to support it.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 22, 2016)

I have installed the rickety ones but they were assembled wrong at the factory and I have to go back and rework the dam things. But they do work fine other than not closing right.
Most houses with trusses will want the 22" wide ones.


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 23, 2016)

havasu said:


> I got this ladder assembly from Lowe's. Home Depot only had the wooden ladders that splay easily and feel extremely rickety. I got the 22" wide version and it cost me $179. They also have a 25" wide ladder available and that was only $174. It depends on your joists above you. My install was a bit more difficult because the previous owner failed to properly install joists and I needed to support everything with fresh 2"x8" boards to support it.


How do you adjust the height so that the bottom rests on the floor properly? Are there different sets for different height ceilings? With a wooden ladder they would be relatively easy to cut. With the aluminum type i would guess it would be more difficult.


----------



## havasu (Jan 23, 2016)

I was going to try to explain how easy it was, but found a youtube video on the exact ladder and how to adjust it correctly. It begins to explain the ladder height adjustment at 2:35.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R17qV4NYYKY[/ame]


----------



## MikeIsMad (Feb 25, 2017)

my rafters are 22" apart rather than the 22.5" that most of these ladders are for. Does anyone know if this will be a big issue?


----------



## havasu (Feb 25, 2017)

I don't see a problem since they are designed for that size. In fact, the tighter, the better IMHO.


----------



## MikeIsMad (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks for the response. Well since Home Depot stopped carrying these ladders instore I purchased one at Lowe's. Turns out it measures 21.5 in width, so I should be fine.


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Mar 4, 2017)

Something to be aware of is that the new US water heater insulation laws have made it so that the new W/H's will no longer fit through the usual truss-sized attic stair openings. The stair has to be removed to fit the new one. I'm hoping someone will redesign the common size models for these applications but AFAIK nobody has yet. This has caught a number of DIY'ers off guard here where attic installations are somewhat common. 

Phil


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 4, 2017)

MikeIsMad said:


> Thanks for the response. Well since Home Depot stopped carrying these ladders instore I purchased one at Lowe's. Turns out it measures 21.5 in width, so I should be fine.


My Depot still carries them. It must be a local or regional thing.


----------



## MikeIsMad (Mar 5, 2017)

Mastercarpenty said:


> Something to be aware of is that the new US water heater insulation laws have made it so that the new W/H's will no longer fit through the usual truss-sized attic stair openings. The stair has to be removed to fit the new one. I'm hoping someone will redesign the common size models for these applications but AFAIK nobody has yet. This has caught a number of DIY'ers off guard here where attic installations are somewhat common.
> 
> Phil



Water heaters in the attic?


----------



## MikeIsMad (Mar 5, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> My Depot still carries them. It must be a local or regional thing.



Strange. Well they lost a sale. Even the sales associate seemed annoyed they had stopped carrying them.


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Mar 6, 2017)

MikeIsMad said:


> Water heaters in the attic?



Yep. Here in the sunny south it makes sense as even in an unheated and unpowered house it never gets so cold that a W/H will freeze and burst (but pipes are in danger). The usual hot conditions up there means that you'll use less power or gas to heat your water plus it frees up a little floorspace. It's most often done with small slab homes, but it's also good for split systems on the second floor where you can place it right at the bathroom for near-instant hot water. Pans with drain piping are of course a must.

Phil


----------

